# Tom Holkenborg's "Three Thousand Years of Longing"



## Ahmad Ali (Aug 26, 2022)

Haven't listened to the entire album but the opening track is gorgeous. I know a lot of people aren't fans of Holkenborg, but I think when he ditches his usual Mad Max sound (which was great for Mad Max), he can deliver beautiful scores. ​


----------



## Pier (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Aug 29, 2022)

Haven’t gotten around to listening to the score or seeing the film yet but I am so excited, a new Junkie XL score is something I always look forward to, and him teaming up with George Miller again definitely has me hyped!!


----------

